

Google Page Speed Online - ot
https://developers.google.com/pagespeed/

======
jbyers
Page Speed Online graduated out of Labs. There don't appear to be significant
differences from the previous version aside from a restyling. Previous
commentary:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2816166>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2393424>

------
learc83
When I ran the speed check on one of my sites, almost all the low priority
problems listed referred to google ad urls.

That's proper irony.

~~~
inconditus
More like accurate reporting? It makes sense that when you load an external
Javascript file on the top or middle of the page would reduce your website's
speed.

~~~
learc83
Yes, I'm glad they reported it, but I still find it amusing.

------
ajanuary
I keep typing the urls into the "Search Google Developers". Seems like a bit
of poor design there.

~~~
overshard
Seeing as it's labeled Search Google Developers, I would expect it to Search
Google Developers and not to Analyze my Website. Seems fairly obvious...

~~~
ajanuary
True, but that requires reading. And reading is haaaaard.

------
nirai
Let the snake eat its own tail:
[https://developers.google.com/pagespeed/#url=https_3A_2F_2Fd...](https://developers.google.com/pagespeed/#url=https_3A_2F_2Fdevelopers.google.com_2Fpagespeed&mobile=false)

------
lux
After making a few optimizations, how do you get it to check again without
having cached results? The refresh button still brings up the same issues that
I've already fixed (mage size reduction, still shows old sizes, and expiry
settings still reporting no expiry on files that a HEAD request confirms have
expiry times).

~~~
ohashi
Perhaps they are caching their results?

You could try modifying the URL a bit to try and trick in into thinking it's
new (add a '?' or '/', pass some useless variables)

~~~
lux
Seems to be caching individual file info for JS, CSS, and images, regardless
of the page URL...

------
wiradikusuma
My JS is minified with Closure Compiler, but it still reports that "Minifying
the following JavaScript resources could reduce their size by 7.2KiB (6%
reduction)." What can be done?

------
boop
Gtmetrix.com is better as the explanations are better and it can actually
minify CSS, optimize images for you. Very helpful.

------
rorrr
One of the ironic suggestions I got

    
    
        The following cacheable resources have a short freshness lifetime. 
        Specify an expiration at least one week in the future for the 
        following resources:
    
    
        http://maps.googleapis.com/maps/api/js?sensor=false (30 minutes)

